# 68s



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

Just found this . Me and 2 old buddies in front of the house . Big and small block .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 6, 2021)

Dang, that's awesome.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 6, 2021)

Bet they sounded awesome!


----------



## jbobb1 (Feb 6, 2021)

My brother had a 68 with a 396. His buddy had a 68 also with a 427. Bad!


----------



## alloy (Feb 6, 2021)

I had white 67 with a 327 and a glide. 

Wish I still had it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 6, 2021)

As a Ford guy I shouldn't admit to this, but I helped a buddy do some engine upgrades to his 396 Camaro. It was pretty damn quick. Saved me from a night in jail complements of the Jacksonville sheriff's Dept.. Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

The guy on the left had a 68 427 . Silver with black stripes . One of the nicest looking Camaros and pretty darn quick back then . John on the right just had this frame off resto after owning it and storing it from back in 77 . $70,000 into it . Perfect car , but I love that BB's road stance .


----------



## jbobb1 (Feb 7, 2021)

They don't make um like this anymore!


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a 67 Mustang Fastback. 351C motor. Too much car for an 18 year old kid. I am surprised I am still alive the way I drove that thing. I will see if I can dig up a picture of it.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a 1967, 6 cylinder/3 speed, bought it in 1970, due to NYS’s high road salt usage, a complete rust bucket. My BIL has a 1969 (roll cage, 4 link, full framed) with a twin turboed V6 (some kind of aluminum blocked DOHC, Buick based engine


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

^^^That will be quick.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> ^^^That will be quick.



we will find out as soon as he gets his license back..............


----------



## tjb (Feb 7, 2021)

alloy said:


> I had white 67 with a 327 and a glide.
> 
> Wish I still had it.


I know guys who would kill just to have the block on that one.  By 'glide', you mean the 2-speed automatic Powerglide?  Interesting combination.  My first car was a '55 210 power pack - 265 V8/powerglide.  By the time I got through with that thing, it was so fast, I sprung the speedometer.  I can certify that when you hit the 110 mark in a drag race, the needle begins swinging back and forth like a windshield wiper.  Never did work right after that.

Would love to have that one back.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a 67 Firebird, got the speedometer all the way to "made in USA" at the bottom, then the 400 motor went silent at speed, and you could smell the clutch burning as I clutched it and got it in neutral.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 7, 2021)

I know it's not a Camero or a Firebird, but it's got a 454, we put it together for a friend a couple of years ago, he died from covid last summer


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

Sad to hear about that, sleeper long hood


----------

